# Invigorating Powers?



## Lhorgrim (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm in the middle of moving to a new house, and my "Martial Powers" book is in a box somewhere.

I tried looking this up on Compendium, but didn't find the answer.

When a power has the keyword "invigorating", what is the effect?


----------



## wayne62682 (Mar 24, 2009)

If you are trained in Endurance and use an Invigorating power, you get temp hp equal to your Con mod


----------



## DracoSuave (Mar 24, 2009)

Correction to above:

If you are trained in Endurance, and you -hit- with an attack from an Invigorating power, you gain temporary hps equal to your con mod.  You can only gain temphps from an Invigorating power once per turn, regardless of how many times you may hit with that power.  No, this has nothing to do with stacking rules for temp-hp, and no, battlerager vigor does not allow you to work around this.

If you miss with an Invigorating power, you get nothing.


----------



## jorrit (Mar 24, 2009)

DracoSuave said:


> Correction to above:
> 
> If you are trained in Endurance, and you -hit- with an attack from an Invigorating power, you gain temporary hps equal to your con mod.  You can only gain temphps from an Invigorating power once per turn, regardless of how many times you may hit with that power.  No, this has nothing to do with stacking rules for temp-hp, and no, battlerager vigor does not allow you to work around this.




It has everything to do with stacking for temp-hp. I quote from page 6 of martial power:

'When you gain temporary hit points by hitting with an attack that has the invigorating keyword, those temporary hit points STACK with any other temporary hit points you already have.'

Greetings,


----------



## DracoSuave (Mar 24, 2009)

No, because you never get them.

PHBII p 220:

Invigorating
If you are trained in Endurance, you gain temporary
hit points equal to your Constitution modifier when
you hit with a power that has the invigorating keyword.
*No invigorating power grants temporary hit
points more than once during a turn, even if you hit
more than once with that power.*

If the power never grants the hit points, you have nothing to stack.  Thank you.


----------



## jorrit (Mar 24, 2009)

DracoSuave said:


> No, because you never get them.
> 
> PHBII p 220:
> 
> ...




You are misreading that. It is true that during a turn you can only benefit from the invigorating temporary hit points once. But lets say that you started your turn with temporary hit points already. In that case when you hit with a power that has the invigorating keyword for the first time you will get ADDITIONAL temporary hit points. i.e. they will stack with the temporary hit points that you already have.

Greetings,


----------



## DracoSuave (Mar 24, 2009)

I assure you, I am not misreading the text.

My statement, which you have disputed, was that an Invigorating power only gives you temporary hps once, and that has nothing to do with the rules for stacking temporary hit points.  You disputed that, saying it does.  I pointed out the rule that explicitly states my point.  You are now mentioning an irrelevant case.

The point is, and always has been, that you only get one batch of invigorating temp hp per power per turn, and that battlerager vigor does not change that.  Multiple turns or multiple powers is not relevant nor pertinent to that statement.


----------



## jorrit (Mar 24, 2009)

DracoSuave said:


> I assure you, I am not misreading the text.
> 
> My statement, which you have disputed, was that an Invigorating power only gives you temporary hps once, and that has nothing to do with the rules for stacking temporary hit points.  You disputed that, saying it does.  I pointed out the rule that explicitly states my point.  You are now mentioning an irrelevant case.




Ok, I think we have a language misunderstanding 

I wasn't disputing what you said now. I was disputing that invigorating has nothing to do with stacking of temporary HP. I thought it was that that you were saying.

So basically we were talking about different things.

Greetings,


----------



## Lhorgrim (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.

I thought it had something to do with temp HP, but I couldn't remember the details without my book.

Can't wait to finish moving!


----------



## DracoSuave (Mar 24, 2009)

jorrit said:


> Ok, I think we have a language misunderstanding
> 
> I wasn't disputing what you said now. I was disputing that invigorating has nothing to do with stacking of temporary HP. I thought it was that that you were saying.
> 
> ...




Okay, it's cool.


----------



## CapnZapp (Mar 24, 2009)

What about if you use two powers, both with Invigorating?

That is, does the section you've quoted apply to Invig-powers as a group, or to separate/different powers individually?


----------



## DracoSuave (Mar 24, 2009)

Like, if you use an invigorating power, action point, and then use another?

Two seperate invigorating powers apply two seperate applications of thps.  The once per turn only applies to a single use of a single power.


----------



## rainsinger (Apr 15, 2009)

*So here's a related question...*

I was playing around with a Half-Elf Paladin idea... and I am somewhat confused by how the following might work:

Paladin power:  Bolstering Strike gets used.
Action Point used.
Encounter (Fighter Power as Half Elf Encounter): Crushing Surge gets used.

Assuming I'm trained in Endurance, would I stack the HP from these two abilities or no? I'm assuming no, but just looking for clarification.

Thanks.


----------



## DracoSuave (Apr 15, 2009)

You would not stack them, because thp do not stack- You'd end up with whichever power gives you the most THP.

However:

If you were a Battlerager Vigor Fighter, with the dilletante power of Bolstering Strike, then the thp -would- stack, because Invigorating thp are allowed to stack with other thp if you're a Battlerager. (and yes that is mighty)


----------



## rainsinger (Apr 16, 2009)

Aye, that's what I figured, just wanted to make sure. TY.


----------



## robsenworldaccount (Apr 19, 2009)

This is Serious Business!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 19, 2009)

DracoSuave said:


> If the power never grants the hit points, you have nothing to stack.  Thank you.



Less snark, please. It's okay if someone disagrees with you. It doesn't mean you have to resort to getting snippy.


----------

